# Name my Boat!



## tbone0n74

OK, so I recently bought a 21' Welcraft. I've really been having a lot of fun on the boat. So far, it's just been me and a few friends out hunting for stripers, but in the summer, it will become the family boat. I got the boat though a series of unfortunate events. My old boat sunk on Thanksgiving Day (still not sure why). I paid $800 for it and trailer, and got a check for $2500 from State Farm for the sunken boat, which, after getting the check, I sold for another $500 with the trailer. I used the money to buy this new beauty (a major upgrade for me). Anyway, wanted to name it the Sunken Treasure, but didn't want to jinx it with the word "Sunk" in it. Just didn't seem right. After about a month, I am unable to come up with anything good, so I'm open to suggestions.


----------



## AL_N_VB

C-Jewel


----------



## Fishman

I will name my boat if I ever buy one after my mom. I will use her first name and her middle initial.


----------



## Thrifty Angler

Since it's your first one after the T-Day mishap....hows about naming it:
*The Replayzment* or *My Replayzment*.


----------



## kooler

'Pot 'O Gold'. you could have a rainbow in the graphic. :beer:


----------



## lil red jeep

State "Funny" Farm ?


----------



## the rhondel

Sounds like a "WhalerDealer" to me....the R


----------



## skippinschool

*How bout*

2nd chance.


----------



## AbuMike

Old Skool or New Skool....


----------



## Surf_Pier_Guy

I don't want to sound soft but name it after something that had meaning to your life....a name that gives you that tingly feeling inside...like what Fishman said when he had planned on naming his boat after his mother.

I don't think you want be reminded of your old sunken boat.

I'm getting me a boat soon and I was thinking of naming it after a childhood playground that I grew up in!!!! I know that was soft and unmanly but it puts a smile on my face everytime I hear or see that park whenever I visit my parents place Basically name it whatever puts a smile on your face, something that has a meaning in your life!!! WOW, I just sounded like Dr. Phil!!!! It's like getting a tatoo There's my 2 1/2 cents.

Sam


----------



## AL_N_VB

huh.. would like to name my 1st boat, PAID.


----------



## SkunkApe

Fish Fude


----------



## Fishing_Feud

SkunkApe said:


> Fish Fude


That sounds good to me but only if its spelled properly...."Fishing Feud"


IF you fish outside the 3 mile line you could call it "The Poacher"!

I know its already taken but everyone knows there always room for at least one more poacher!. Right?


----------



## SkunkApe

Fishing_Feud said:


> That sounds good to me but only if its spelled properly...."Fishing Feud"


Fish "Fude", like Food, but only Fude not Fued...dude. 

Skunk


----------



## zztopsail

Ok;

Your from Yorktown, Va. The Yorktown was and is a famous Carrier and Virginia was part of the Confederate States of Amercia aka CSA 

Seems simple to me. Call it the CSA Yorktown


----------



## chriscustom

Insored Like insured but inshore...d


----------



## blakester

Random Turns


----------



## hengstthomas

SkunkApe said:


> Fish "Fude", like Food, but only Fude not Fued...dude.
> 
> Skunk


Poetic


----------



## redfish59

Water Proof


----------



## YakAttack

LOL I like the suggestion Chris made - "Inshored". That's hard to beat lol.


----------



## eaglesfanguy

Defy the odds and superstitions.


"The Big Banana" In bright yellow print!


----------



## sprtsracer

*"premium revenge"*


----------



## tbone0n74

*Keep 'em coming*

So far, I like Inshored (pretty clever). My wife likes the idea of calling it 

"Boat v2.0"

We both work in Educational Technology, so the tech reference is kinda fitting, but we are both open to more suggestions, so keep 'em coming!


----------



## CrawFish

"Sea Shepherd"


----------



## striperswiper

Tunami, Knot Free, :beer:


----------



## HStew

"Bleep...Bleep"


----------



## rgking03

Shiztane


----------



## fishedn

Fished In


----------



## spydermn

"hole in the water"


----------



## Jackman1950

*Don't be to creative*

I have a 32'er. Peggy IV. Don't get fancy. Name the boat after your wife, girl friend or daughter. Boats are females. my .02


----------



## robschonk

The Unsinkable Molly Brown


----------



## eric

beached, landbound, playing golf,


----------



## Tracker16

Titanic


----------



## 9iron

_i once saw a 40 foot chris craft, and the name on it was... RUTHIES CANOE.... you could substitute your wifes name..._


----------



## hklbery

Happy Hooker


----------



## mmcauliffe

Wave Potato


----------



## Permit53

If someone gets sick... vomit comit


----------

